# Texas Light Trails (Lubbock and Dallas)



## rexbobcat (Feb 22, 2012)

So I went to Dallas this weekend solely to take photos for my intro to photography class, in which I like to try and outdo my professor because she's just THAT mediocre.

This assignment was motion.

1.




2.


----------



## fokker (Feb 22, 2012)

Nominating #1 for photo of the month because it is superbly composed and perfectly executed.


----------



## thereyougo! (Feb 23, 2012)

No 1 by a country mile.  Well exposed and composed.  Congrats!


----------



## Diffuser (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice, picture 1. I'll put it on my the bar to reach, let's see how long before I can post anything close similar to this. Long time I guess ;-)


----------



## jonathon94 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice  

-Please ignore typos I'm currently on my phone-


----------



## Archer (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice. Is that the Churchill Way bridge over 75?

Edit:  Rather are you shooting from the Churchill Way bridge


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> No 1 by a country mile.  Well exposed and composed.  Congrats!



How far is a country mile? Is that like a Kilometer?


----------



## thereyougo! (Feb 23, 2012)

same as a normal mile, you just have to dodge the tractors!


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 23, 2012)

Love photo #1. Just captured my attention. Would love to hear how it measures up to the rest of your class, especially to your "mediocre" teacher efforts.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 23, 2012)

First one simply outstanding.... 

Emotionally protesting your comment on your professor 

Regards


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 23, 2012)

Archer said:


> Very nice. Is that the Churchill Way bridge over 75?
> 
> Edit:  Rather are you shooting from the Churchill Way bridge



It was indeed Churchill Way right before getting on the High 5.
It's basically the only bridge that crosses a highway that I found that is safe to park on.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 23, 2012)

Not sure if you just shot these because it is cool or you were trying to convey emotion or something, but #1 especially, I get a feeling of machines, modern times, void of humans, etc, so if that is what you were trying to convey, great job in addition to the technical aspects of the images. Nice work.


----------



## Bo4key (Feb 23, 2012)

Love the composition of number #1. It really is a great shot.


----------



## premo (Feb 23, 2012)

Outstanding ....WooW!!


----------



## premo (Feb 23, 2012)

#1 is outstanding..WooW!!!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 23, 2012)

They are both gorgeously done! ​


----------



## A.M.Shooter (Feb 23, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## JohnS. (Feb 23, 2012)

Insanely cool :thumbsup:.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Feb 23, 2012)

Love them! Makes me wanna find a bridge and try this out lol! Def diggin #1!!


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 24, 2012)

One is awesome! Love the light trails and the damn near perfect symmetry!


----------



## Klein (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the first one the best, good job.


----------

